
Show HN: A Golang Package for Consistent Hashing with Bounded Loads - khalidlafi
https://github.com/lafikl/consistent
======
khalidlafi
Hi, i'm the author of this package.

I wrote it because i couldn't implement Consistent Hashing With Bounded Loads
over any pre-existing golang consistent hashing packages in a clean way.

Here's the ugly code that made me into doing it:
[https://github.com/lafikl/liblb/blob/c9c4544834ac7ae7fa6a9cd...](https://github.com/lafikl/liblb/blob/c9c4544834ac7ae7fa6a9cd06907994b83b1b418/bounded/bounded.go#L171)

~~~
amerine
Thanks for sharing!

------
tyingq
Initially confused by the title...I thought "loads" was maybe the payload data
being hashed.

I see now though...it's an approach to use a hash to decide which destination
host to select...from a group of hosts used for load balancing.

~~~
kkirsche
Sounds like hashing used in network protocols for things like LACP

